# Some Pique Knit Polo Heat Transfer Pictures



## SurgTT (Jan 17, 2009)

Hello, this forum have given me a wealth of information and I think I should give something back, so I've been doing some research on heat transfers to pique polos and it is not really recommended as embroidery is the method of choice for these type of apparel, so I decided to do the experiment my self and post the result. The polo I used was bought locally (i'm from the Caribbean) and it consist of 65% polyester and 35% cotton, I used Jet-Pro SofStretch transfer paper and this is the result





Funny how the uncut areas of the paper around the image is more apparent with the flash of the camera, but not really visible to the naked eye when looking at the polo directly (will cut closer next time), not a bad result what do you guys think?

also there is a slight greenish haze around the finer black areas


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

Very nice I do like them. thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## krol (Feb 15, 2009)

have you washed them yet to see how the transfers held up on the pique knit?


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Looks good. I would like to see pictures after it is washed.


----------



## SurgTT (Jan 17, 2009)

thanks guys, will wash and post up results asap


----------



## SurgTT (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: Some Pique Knit Polo Heat Transfer Pictures *UPDATED**

Ok here's the update, the polo was washed twice, the first time by hand and the second time by machine and i'm pleased with the results, there are no cracks or breakage of the design and the colours are only very slightly less vibrant than it was after it was printed. here are some pics after it was washed twice, what you guys think?





not bad aye?


----------



## krol (Feb 15, 2009)

I don't think there is enough color coverage to sell. Too many white spots. A plastisol transfer might work better.


----------



## SurgTT (Jan 17, 2009)

hmm ok, but the white in between the colour is more apparent due to it being a close up shot and the flash from the camera enhances it, its not that apparent to the naked eye, especially when being worn as the background of the image would be the persons skin and not the back part of the polo, if you know what I mean.


----------



## krol (Feb 15, 2009)

I would try on a smooth knit polo (like a t shirt fabric). I think you will get a clearer, crisper image.


----------



## SurgTT (Jan 17, 2009)

yeah i have some of those just wanted to see how the quality would be like on pique knit polos


----------



## akent64 (Mar 18, 2009)

Is it ok to heat press vinyl on pique 180g? Does anyone know what the quality would be like?


----------



## SurgTT (Jan 17, 2009)

Just wanted to update after many wearing and washing the print is still in very good condition, the colour is still vibrant, the print is still intact


----------



## pravin (Mar 21, 2017)

SurgTT said:


> Just wanted to update after many wearing and washing the print is still in very good condition, the colour is still vibrant, the print is still intact


Can I know what temperature, time and pressure settings you used on the heat press because I did a heat transfer using 150°c for 15secs using JPSS and after 1 wash everything started cracking when stretched.


----------

